# Advice needed



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm 38, husband 42. TTC for 14 months.

I had a previous missed miscarriage in a previous relationship and had an ERPC. Since then my periods have been lighter.

We have been seen at the Royal fertility clinic and were put on the waiting list for IVF (1 month ago) and I'm get a hysteroscopy. 

Our tests were normally, with the exception of my uterine lining, which was 4.2mm on day 27 at first appt and 6.2mm on day 11 at next appt (thin, but improved).

Another month and another period and another friend pregnant  and I can't help feeling that I should go to gcrm for a cycle, whilst awaiting NHS (NHS consultant had said she didn't think we should go private whilst awaiting NHS cycle). The gcrm stats are much better for my age and I can't her feeling really panicky when I look s the royal's success rates. 

We can afford to go privately, but wonder are we jumping and not giving ourselves long enough trying naturally? 

I would really appreciate others opinions on what they would advise!x


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

gCRM have amazing money back guarantees if you are under 40 , it may be worth looking on their websites personally, I went through rvh at 39 and got no where. I wish I had of done something sooner before my eggs aged too much. I would advise you to go by you AMH as an indicator of how much time you have to hang around


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm awaiting the result. Consultant said she would write out with it. I had it done 2 years ago and it was32, but suspect it's fallen off a cliff.


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

If it is even half of that now you are still doing well, good luck with what ever u decide


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

My AMH is 15.2 now, so a fairly rapid decline in 2 years.


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

My AMH is 15.2 now, so a fairly rapid decline in 2 years.


----------



## pandm17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi Taz

Your AMH is really great for your age. I'm 33 and mine was 8.9 so quite low just means I need to use a different protocol I didn't worry about that at all and Gcrm didn't seem to be either. It's a hard decision to make and one that I can't help with but I would have probably have taken my free go first as I think it's what most people do.


----------

